# Chart Reviewer



## demetriary (Jul 27, 2008)

The job I have with RAM, LLC is as a chart reviewer. I basically get a list of medical facilities and patient names from a certain insurance company. I go check for the ICD-9 codes used on a given patient visit 2007-2008 and write the DOS and ICD-9 and if it was SOAP, Progress Note, Discharge Summary ....
The job I'm loving and I didn't know there are so many niches in this field as a coder. You don't have to work a 9-5 in a physcians office doing basically "billing' you can audit and review or scan charts as a travel coder. I started putting in keyword "chart review" and see there are a lot of jobs in this field paying up to $50 an hour. You are working for the insurance company more so the doctor and that seems to be where the abundance or money is.
I said all that to say- based on the job description, does anyone know how to become certified as an auditor or compliance coder?


----------



## Icode4U (Jul 28, 2008)

*coder positions*

Can give out a few names of the companies that hire for these positions?


----------



## amolson1325 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Demetriary,
I happen to come across an advertisment in the AHIMA Journal for a auditing certification program. It is a 2 day/16 hours and 4 hour certification exam. 

National Alliance of Medical Auditing Specialist (a subsidiary of DoctorsManagement)
For information:
800-635-4040
or email:
dhurley@drsmgmt.com

Hope this will at least give you a lead!

Angie


----------



## msbrowning (Jul 28, 2008)

I am taking the chart auditing course through Doctors Management in October when they come to Atlanta.


----------



## demetriary (Jul 29, 2008)

How much is the course. I saw one in the Coding magazine for $2K


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Jul 30, 2008)

*NAMAS Certification Course*

It is $795 if you aren't an AAPC or AHIMA member. $687 if you are. I thought it was a great deal for what I got out of it. I just attended the Sanford, FL conference last month.


----------



## triciaholb (Jan 6, 2009)

*Considering this course*

Can you tell me if you feel this course was sufficient in the two day period to obtain the certification?  Did you take the test at the end of the course and can you tell me if you passed?  There are three of us here who are CPC's who work for a payer and are considering going to the San Antonio class in Feburary.


----------



## Icode4U (Jan 7, 2009)

tetzlaffanne can you give more detailed information about the course?  If you don't mind me asking, how was the test did you do well?   I am glad that you feel that it is well worth your money.  

Do they cover outpatient surgical procedures also?


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Jan 8, 2009)

*NAMAS Certification Program*

The test was pretty easy. If you have any coding and auditing experience, you shouldn't have any trouble with it. The handouts were helpful, and the instructor was great (I had Shannon). If you would like additional details, please e-mail me at: tetzlaffanne@yahoo.com


----------

